# LAN to LAN IPSEC with same network addresses



## vinz (May 21, 2010)

Hi guys,
I have several IPSEC tunnels running with FreeBSD, and everything is just fine (thanks for adding NAT-T into the 8.0 kernel by the way  ).

I have a new challenge : having a tunnel between two sites that use the same subnets.

Running with Cisco, I'm able to configure advanced NAT rules that do the trick (using static NAT policy, I'm able with one rule to translate one subnet to another both ways).
f.e:
192.168.0.0/24 can be translated to 10.1.0.0/24 when packet goes from inside to ouside and with the same rule, packet from 10.1.0.0/24 via outside are translated to 192.168.0.0/24 on inside.

Is there any way to achieve the same behavior with IPFW/NATD ? (even using lot of rules) 

By advance, thanks.


----------



## nbari (Sep 8, 2011)

can you please provide an example of how to configure NAT-T on a gif0 interface or a VPN using ipsec ?

regards


----------

